# Oriskany Short Video



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The last video I get to make for UWF. Graduating means no more getting to do fun things with UWF  Anyways, had to make a short video of the Scuba club doing a dive on the Oriskany. Check it out, leave a comment!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice. 

I can't wait to dive it again, really makes ya feel like a small fish in a big pond.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

is this s business, student or scuba club advertisement? neat vid, I just may have missed the message?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Realtor said:


> is this s business, student or scuba club advertisement? neat vid, I just may have missed the message?


It was made for the UWF recreation department. They put it on their student-based social media sites to attract people to the dive club. You have to be a UWF student to join.

I know that the PFF isn't the exact target audience that it was made for, but I just post it on here because if you're anything like me, you'll like to watch local dive videos. Plus, I figured it's worth posting if anything somebody may learn about "O" or a prospective or current student that UWF has a dive club.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

love your editing! wish I could do video that good! How big was that AJ? looked like someone should've blasted him


----------

